# From the Land of Huffman...



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 26, 2017)

I arrived back to New Mexico yesterday and my boxes arrived today!  It feels like Christmas in September!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 26, 2017)

Long tanks?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 26, 2017)

OldSkipTooth said:


> Long tanks?



Maybe.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 26, 2017)

Unveil #1:


 
1934 (first year) Huffman in original paint.  Badged American Flyer, Louisville Cycle Supply Co.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 26, 2017)

I'll trade for a rare Zuni fetish. Lol


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 26, 2017)

Well good damn that's allot of boxes lol!! Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 27, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Unveil #1:
> View attachment 683046
> 1934 (first year) Huffman in original paint.  Badged American Flyer, Louisville Cycle Supply Co.
> View attachment 683047



Is that Don's old bike? V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 27, 2017)

Nice first unveil.
I'm looking forward to seeing the rest.
This is almost as good as a burlesque show.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 27, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Is that Don's old bike? V/r Shawn



Yes Shawn, this was Don's 1934.  He found a correct luggage rack for it.  From your article it seems this model H-2 would not have been offered with said rack? https://thecabe.com/forum/pages/1934_huffman_notes/


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 27, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing the rest.
> This is almost as good as a burlesque show.



Thanks Marty, now the pressure is really on; I hope it lives up to your satisfaction!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 27, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Yes Shawn, this was Don's 1934.  He found a correct luggage rack for it.  From your article it seems this model H-2 would not have been offered with said rack? https://thecabe.com/forum/pages/1934_huffman_notes/



Brant,
     Correct, according to the lit only the H4 had the rack. Given the nature of Huffman though I don't think it is too far fetched to say if someone wanted the rack they would have got it whether factory or dealer installed. V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 27, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> almost as good as a burlesque show.



Alright, so here is a mini peep-show of the next unveil with the tantalizing, curvy equivalent of bicycle flesh.  Enjoy!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 27, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Alright, so here is a mini peep-show of the next unveil with the tantalizing, curvy equivalent of bicycle flesh.  Enjoy!
> 
> 
> View attachment 683299
> ...



'37 Model H4?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 27, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> '37 Model H4?



Model No. 4T.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 27, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Model No. 4T.



OMG LET'S SEE THEM ALREADY!!!


----------



## stezell (Sep 27, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> OMG LET'S SEE THEM ALREADY!!!



The horror of it all! I can wait Christmas is still a few months away, lol!


----------



## stezell (Sep 27, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Alright, so here is a mini peep-show of the next unveil with the tantalizing, curvy equivalent of bicycle flesh.  Enjoy!
> 
> 
> View attachment 683299
> ...



I like that chainguard and have a very similar tank Brant, I know it's cool man.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 27, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> OMG LET'S SEE THEM ALREADY!!!



Working as fast as I can to get them together...


----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 28, 2017)

Brant that's just bike porn!!

Congrats can't wait to see it together beautiful paint scheme!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 29, 2017)

Unveil #2.  1940 Huffman Champion; this bike was restored by Bob Strucel over 15 years ago and was never re-assembled until this week!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 29, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 29, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Sep 29, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> View attachment 684305
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



GOOD GOOGLY MOOG!!!------AWESOME!!!------Cowboy


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 30, 2017)

Beautiful bike Brant. You are building quite an impressive collection of Huffmans! V/r Shawn


----------



## the2finger (Sep 30, 2017)

WaaWaaWeeWaa


----------



## azbug-i (Sep 30, 2017)

Brant that 34 is so incredible!


----------



## azbug-i (Sep 30, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Alright, so here is a mini peep-show of the next unveil with the tantalizing, curvy equivalent of bicycle flesh.  Enjoy!
> 
> 
> View attachment 683299
> ...




And this is amazing too!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 1, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> View attachment 684305
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Beautiful bike in a beautiful place


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Oct 1, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Unveil #2.  1940 Huffman Champion; this bike was restored by Bob Strucel over 15 years ago and was never re-assembled until this week!
> 
> View attachment 684432
> View attachment 684431
> ...



Really cool looking bike! Love the colors....


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Oct 2, 2017)

Quit milking it Brant !!!---------Cowboy
You waiting to surprise us on Christmas morning?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 2, 2017)

Cowboy in NC said:


> Quit milking it Brant !!!---------Cowboy
> You waiting to surprise us on Christmas morning?



Sorry Cowboy, I know it feels that way.  I hoped to have this one finished over the weekend.  Anyway, my work, some mechanical/parts issues with the bike that need to be sorted out (check out the scoring on the cups and cone), and hanging a buffalo head, which took much longer than it should have, I did not get the bike back together.  I really want to be tearing up the Santa Fe roads with this one!


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Oct 2, 2017)

Looks Great Brant...SUPER DUPER!!!  Thanks. Hey, I think I knew that Buffalo....------Cowboy
That`s kinda sad, He was a good old Guy---unless you`re having some Big Old Steaks tonight...


----------



## Oldnut (May 28, 2018)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Unveil #2.  1940 Huffman Champion; this bike was restored by Bob Strucel over 15 years ago and was never re-assembled until this week!
> 
> View attachment 684432
> View attachment 684431
> ...



Hmm


----------



## Skiptoothgrin (May 28, 2018)

They're all cool but the red and cream one makes my mouth water. Total awesomeness!!!!!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 1, 2019)

Better late than never!   I have finally got around to getting the original paint 1937 Huffman Airflyte badged model number 4T back together.  The delay was resulted in trying to find a rusty/patina putter stem that is correct for the bicycle.  The putter on the bike is a re-chromed original that I can't bring myself to patina-down for the bike.  There are still some other details to work out (patina truss rods, the chain, and a better matched wheelset).


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 1, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Better late than never!   I have finally got around to getting the original paint 1937 Huffman Airflyte badged model number 4T back together.  The delay was resulted in trying to find a rusty/patina putter stem that is correct for the bicycle.  The putter on the bike is a re-chromed original that I can't bring myself to patina-down for the bike.  There are still some other details to work out (patina truss rods, the chain, and a better matched wheelset).
> 
> View attachment 974182
> View attachment 974183
> ...


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 1, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Better late than never!   I have finally got around to getting the original paint 1937 Huffman Airflyte badged model number 4T back together.  The delay was resulted in trying to find a rusty/patina putter stem that is correct for the bicycle.  The putter on the bike is a re-chromed original that I can't bring myself to patina-down for the bike.  There are still some other details to work out (patina truss rods, the chain, and a better matched wheelset).
> 
> View attachment 974182
> View attachment 974183
> ...



killer bike nice nice nice


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 1, 2019)

Looks great, Brant!
Thanks for the update.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 1, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Better late than never!   I have finally got around to getting the original paint 1937 Huffman Airflyte badged model number 4T back together.  The delay was resulted in trying to find a rusty/patina putter stem that is correct for the bicycle.  The putter on the bike is a re-chromed original that I can't bring myself to patina-down for the bike.  There are still some other details to work out (patina truss rods, the chain, and a better matched wheelset).
> 
> View attachment 974182
> View attachment 974183
> ...



Wait...Typhoon Cords??? WTF??


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 2, 2019)

Hey, everybody knows, the best way to make a Huffy ride better, is to put Schwinn tires on it.
Now, that bike would even give Mr. Green Jeans a stiffie.


----------



## bike (Apr 2, 2019)

people do not pay for tires is my experience(holding lots of tires)


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 2, 2019)

Nice! Love the colors too, great patina!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tryder (Apr 2, 2019)

That's one badass bike.  Congratulations.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 3, 2019)

bike said:


> people do not pay for tires is my experience(holding lots of tires)



I would pay for a 26 inch pair of NOS Paul; you have some killer tires but they all seem to be 24 inch; please PM if you have any others.


----------

